# Michaels Crafts Friends & Family 5/12-5/14/11 (Thurs-Sat)



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You should also watch out for whether or not any of those items regularly go on sale for 40% off (for instance, both Michaels and Joann tend to put bead findings, beads, scrapbooking tools on 40% off every other week). So it wouldn't be worth using a 20% off coupon on it. Really, I'd only use it on stuff that's already on sale because 40% off is their standard number for putting groups of items on sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As I mentioned though, the 40-50% off coupons are only for One Item so it would take you weeks if not months to purchase all the items you might need for a project and I'm not so sure many are willing to do so. If you only need one or two items and can wait, the higher percentage coupons can save you quite a bit more money. It's all relative though depending on how much money you might be saving in the end.

I noticed a little while ago that Michaels has started to number the coupons that they email you (maybe to remove shoppers from their mailing list who abuse the coupons and use their one coupon multiple times?).


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

received mine today


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah no, I meant that a lot of things go on sale for 40% off the entire department _without_ using a coupon. So if you use the 20% off coupon to buy some polymer clay this week and next week find that "all clay and clay tools are now 40% off" you just paid more than if you had waited a week. And nearly everything in the store goes at least 20% off at some point (I'm sure some craft forum out there has a list of things that never go on sale), so unless you need something right now, you're better off only using the coupon on sale items so you get a double-discount and not 20% off something that would have been cheaper without the coupon on the next sale.


----------

